
GMO Houseplant Purifies Air of Hazardous Compounds - nabla9
https://www.genengnews.com/news/gmo-houseplant-purifies-air-of-hazardous-compounds/
======
nabla9
Article

Greatly Enhanced Removal of Volatile Organic Carcinogens by a Genetically
Modified Houseplant, Pothos Ivy (Epipremnum aureum) Expressing the Mammalian
Cytochrome P450 2e1 Gene, Long Zhang, Ryan Routsong, and Stuart E. Strand

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.est.8b04811](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.est.8b04811)?

